# The I didn't attend PRAS thread



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah so I didn't go, had better things to do, like.....buying a clothes horse and a toaster.


Who's with me!? Yeah. Woo. etc


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## urbanhippie (Mar 20, 2009)

Blah. It didn't seem like anyone had fun anyway.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

urbanhippie said:


> Blah. It didn't seem like anyone had fun anyway.


Not at all. Basically we all just sat in an empty hall with sad faces on.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

And didn't talk to each other. At all.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

It was pretty boring, hardly met any new people, nothing exciting to look at, at the show ..... the amount of people at the pub just sitting there staring into their drinks and ignoring everyone was staggering.....


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

I had to stay local to help the bf get his car loaded onto a truck 

Went to Grange reptiles tho, got a water bowl, some aspen and a couple of rocks 

Kinda decided that i'll wait til next year before getting a brb. Will give me something nice to look forwqrd to!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm with you Morgan, too far for me.  Then they go and move the STAFFORD show, that I specifically bought an IHS membership despite it running out the end of the year, and merge it with the CREAKS show over in ruddy Kidderminster.....

Shows, who needs them eh Morgan? Bah humbug. lol

Ade


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I didn't go because that was the day my mum insisted on visiting :bash:

But actually quite glad when I read about the number of people who went who were poorly!

Hopefully Wohic has bought me a couple of very nice things back: victory:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I would have loved to go, as a lot of forumers know, I'm not shy at turning up at these things and introducing myself 

Sadly I had the delights of stomach cramps to enjoy.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I didnt go because i went and got drunk the night before so i couldnt/wouldnt drive,,what a total nob i am :2wallbang:
Glad all that went had a good time though..


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

i didnt go because it would of cost all my spare cash just to fuel my car to get there lol so went newquay and got some vent tads instead


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the portsmouth show?

i didn't go... the irony is where i live...:whistling2:

right city... wrong country...:blush:


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

HABU said:


> the portsmouth show?
> 
> i didn't go... the irony is where i live...:whistling2:
> 
> right city... wrong country...:blush:


My sister lives in Portsmouth, NH and she didn't go either 

Too far for us though, and I say that although I'm making plans to go to one of Hamm shows next year :whistling2:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

too far for me


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I want to go to Hamm.....Sprechen zie talk?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd love to go to Hamm one day, definitely a 'one of those things to do before you die' things!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

manda88 said:


> I'd love to go to Hamm one day, definitely a 'one of those things to do before you die' things!


But all the Cool People went to Portsmouth...:whistling2:


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want to go to Hamm.....Sprechen zie talk?


Aber ja! Wir müssten dies näher besprechen! :2thumb:

Seriously though, my husband are looking at the one in September next year as we've been told this is the Hamm show to go to


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Jamie said:


> I would have loved to go, as a lot of forumers know, I'm not shy at turning up at these things and introducing myself
> 
> Sadly I had the delights of stomach cramps to enjoy.


But I still thought of you :flrt:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> But all the Cool People went to Portsmouth...:whistling2:


True!



Chromisca said:


> Aber ja! Wir müssten dies näher besprechen! :2thumb:
> 
> Seriously though, my husband are looking at the one in September next year as we've been told this is the Hamm show to go to


Hmmm, I'm gonna have to start saving now!!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> But all the Cool People went to Portsmouth...:whistling2:


 
Is it hip to be cool at our age, Ron??:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ben W said:


> Is it hip to be cool at our age, Ron??:2thumb:


I'm too cool to be hip.


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Ben W said:


> Is it hip to be cool at our age, Ron??


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

hehe, Huey Lewis (saying nothing).


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

but thats being square, im sure im not that, but im sure to be corrected


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Nah, I just like the song and the quote reminded me of it


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm too cool to be hip.


 I didn't go because i knew i would end up being toooo cool/ square too old or confused and lost in the dark,eyup i aint hip but i fit the aging hippy shirt...but only on tuesdays...i'll just get me afgan


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

manda88 said:


> I'd love to go to Hamm one day, definitely a 'one of those things to do before you die' things!


ive been to Hamm lots of times, not a patch on Portsmouth :whistling2:

well it is its bloody amazing but dont tell the others

will be going again in march


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> I didn't go because i knew i would end up being toooo cool/ square too old or confused and lost in the dark,eyup i aint hip but i fit the aging hippy shirt...but only on tuesdays...i'll just get me afgan


Hehe. I've *never* been hip, cool, trendy or (at school, anyway) especially popular. So far as I am concerned, the greatest thing about growing up was that I realised *none* of that matters a damn!:lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe. I've *never* been hip, cool, trendy or (at school, anyway) especially popular. So far as I am concerned, the greatest thing about growing up was that I realised *none* of that matters a damn!:lol2:


 Bugger ya got one on me there mate....do ya really think you grew up though:lol2:,we both are, i guess (well i am anyway) closing on the big 50 and im still doing all the stupid stuff i did when i was a kid....ONLY...SLOWER..:blush:..and of course your right...none of that stuff mattered i was pretty much a loner but had loadsa mates in the woods..and they never let me down either


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> But all the Cool People went to Portsmouth...:whistling2:


You tell 'em, girlfriend!! :lol2:



Ben W said:


> but thats being square, im sure im not that, but im sure to be corrected


 
Well, it didn't LOOK square from where I was sitting :gasp::blush::whistling2:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Pipkin28 said:


> You tell 'em, girlfriend!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 must have been the length then


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

We should all do a road trip to Hamm.......


















When I win some money...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Bugger ya got one on me there mate....do ya really think you grew up though:lol2:,we both are, i guess (well i am anyway) closing on the big 50 and im still doing all the stupid stuff i did when i was a kid....ONLY...SLOWER..:blush:..and of course your right...none of that stuff mattered i was pretty much a loner but had loadsa mates in the woods..and they never let me down either


When I grow up, I want to be Dangermouse!
:2thumb:

As for length I'm told 'size doesn't matter'.


It's a lie.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> As for length I'm told 'size doesn't matter'.
> 
> 
> It's a lie.


I knew that lol


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> We should all do a road trip to Hamm.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't driving!!!!




Ben W said:


> must have been the length then


 
Well, the girth was most impressive!!! :no1:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Pipkin28 said:


> Well, the girth was most impressive!!! :no1:


Why thank you my lady!!:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

No... too far to drive, we need a volunteer :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Shish Morgan, the PRAS lot have hijacked our thread into another we went to PRAS thread. :'(

Keep rubbing it in people, we'll have our day, oh yes, we will have our day..

Oh and I was told that for full on phib fanatics the Dutch frog day is better than Hamm, although apparently the one recently passed wasn't as good as usual. That's still the one I'd be willing to travel for though.

Now get out of our thread, before I set my frogs on you.  :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Wolfenrook said:


> Shish Morgan, the PRAS lot have hijacked our thread into another we went to PRAS thread. :'(
> 
> Keep rubbing it in people, we'll have our day, oh yes, we will have our day..
> 
> ...


 
Ooooh, SCARED.




















NOT!


:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Darn the people who let on that captive bred PDFs aren't deadly.... lol

Then again, you've not met my White's, if you had you might just be scared.... :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Shish Morgan, the PRAS lot have hijacked our thread into another we went to PRAS thread. :'(
> 
> Keep rubbing it in people, we'll have our day, oh yes, we will have our day..
> 
> ...


 Envy is soooo unattractive- has no-one told you?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

My NEW PRAS frog.... will kick your butt.


It was trying to bite me all the way home :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I knew I should have threatened you with my redclaw crayfish (the young one, not his dad. lol).

Envy? I'm not envious. Jealous yes, envious no. 

Oh well, get to pick up the citronellas I reserved soon. Woot! With any luck I might be able to grab frogs for my thumbnail viv and some other tincs for the last remaining viv that will leave.

Seriously though, I really am very jealous of you folks who get to go to shows! Not so much the buying stuff, more the meeting up with other hobbyists! When you are in a hobby that seems so niche, with most folks asking "why?" when you tell them your hobby, it's so important to meet up with fellow hobbyists. I was really determined and excited about the Stafford show as it's just up the road from me (I live in Stafford itself, a short way from Penkridge which is where Rodbaston is), but noo, the decided to have it in Kidderminster, despite the fact there was one there not that long ago... No way can I get there twice in 1 week. :'(

Ade


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Maybe if they reschedule the Bristol show, you could go to that one? It's not _that_ far from you......?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

It's a very long way when you are reliant on public transport and favors from friends or family. lol

I tried driving once, decided it was better for me and other road users not to continue. lol I'm built wrong for cars. 

Oh well, here's hoping the IHS or somebody stage a show at Rodbaston some time next year, I'll grab a longer sub in January just in case. At least I know my money is going towards helping to fight for the hobby. In the meantime, I'll just carry on doing your heads in on here, rather than in person. Hee hee. 

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> I knew I should have threatened you with my redclaw crayfish (the young one, not his dad. lol).
> 
> Envy? I'm not envious. Jealous yes, envious no.
> 
> ...


Honest truth? That was the best bit for me. Not the stock, great as it was, but the people were amazing.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm reliant on lifts, If it wasnt for pipkin I would not of been there! It was my first show and won't be my last :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Bristol show?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bristol show?


Now *that* will be too far for me!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

About 2 hours for me. Snorted.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Will be about the same journey time as pompey....

Geez, it feels like we are in the middle of nowhere :bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You are.

I'm unbelievably well connected. 

5 mins from M25 and M40. 

20 mins from M1. 

20 mins from M4 and Heathrow Airport. 

25 mins from M3. 

45 mins from Gatwick. 

20 mins to Central London.

4 Underground stations within walking distance.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i don't ever go to anything cuz i live too far away


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Will be about the same journey time as pompey....
> 
> Geez, it feels like we are in the middle of nowhere :bash:


middle of nowhere :gasp: you guys are like a days travel up north from me!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Chromisca said:


> image


Was thinking the same Chromisca


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> I didn't go because i knew i would end up being toooo cool/ square too old or confused and lost in the dark,eyup i aint hip but i fit the aging hippy shirt...but only on tuesdays...i'll just get me afgan


You were missed Stu - a couple of folks mentioned that they'd have liked to have met you - so i insist you make the next meet up, i'll sort you some free 'phibs as a sweetener pal


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Was thinking the same Chromisca


It's all plus or minus:
Plus: You guys live in amazingly beautiful places.
Minus: Those amazingly beautiful places are a zillion miles from anywhere civilised. Deal with it.:lol2:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bristol show?


Bristol show? really?
now that makes livin in the most beautiful place in the whole world a little more bearable


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

I didn't go because step father said kempton was enough:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

vawn said:


> Bristol show? really?
> now that makes livin in the most beautiful place in the whole world a little more bearable


 
There was talk of a bristol show because Jake kept saying it would be about 5 mins from where he lives but I'm sure I read a little while back that it had been cancelled.

We'll have to interrogate Jake!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would of love to have gone. Too far though. Stayed at home hungover and trimmed my bush instead:whistling2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

jme2049 said:


> I would of love to have gone. Too far though. Stayed at home hungover and trimmed my bush instead:whistling2:


its quite an easy run we went from Newport and it was well worth it, even last year when i didnt have a table there


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hehe. The 'haves' have totally hijacked the 'have nots' thread...:lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Alex M said:


> You were missed Stu - a couple of folks mentioned that they'd have liked to have met you - so i insist you make the next meet up, i'll sort you some free 'phibs as a sweetener pal


 Its a drummer thing init you mate are a ruddy kind dude,but of course i'd have to sort ya sommit back:notworthy::notworthy: even more of a drummer thing is people wanting to meet ya when we just wanna hide away at the back and make em groove...that there is scarey, i thought we had vocalists to meet people:blush:
Seriously just for a second mate, thankyou,that is really nice....REALLY kind Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Its a drummer thing init you mate are a ruddy kind dude,but of course i'd have to sort ya sommit back:notworthy::notworthy: even more of a drummer thing is people wanting to meet ya when we just wanna hide away at the back and make em groove...that there is scarey, i thought we had vocalists to meet people:blush:
> Seriously just for a second mate, thankyou,that is really nice....REALLY kind Stu


More than a few people said they'd liked to have met you- including me- and I'm not a drummer! You and Morg were probably the most talked-about people who weren't actually there.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> More than a few people said they'd liked to have met you- including me- and I'm not a drummer! You and Morg were probably the most talked-about people who weren't actually there.


 Ha ha and i wanna meet you to kiddo and the silent one sat beside me, ha ha now its back with the people that could of, should of, but didn't go to pras, we have nearly hijacked back now though not yet complete
Must get ya a shot of our killer robin mate shes/hes so luvverly:flrt: and is gonna give one of us a heart attack,most of the time its just company she is after not grub,buddy she was fluttering around me yesterday while i was using a blummin chainsaw so crazy though i think she might be one of the kids from last years stawberry barrel (they nest there so funny shaz watered and a soddin wet mum robin came out to shake half drowned)


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

richie.b said:


> its quite an easy run we went from Newport and it was well worth it, even last year when i didnt have a table there


Yeah but I dont drive an trains were to much of a pain in the arse. Hope do do a show soon though.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Pipkin28 said:


> There was talk of a bristol show because Jake kept saying it would be about 5 mins from where he lives but I'm sure I read a little while back that it had been cancelled.
> 
> We'll have to interrogate Jake!


Yep Bristol show is next year now I believe:2thumb:


----------

